# ^•_•^ May litters ^•_•^



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

5-10 days we are expecting babies and I had a look and I think I have 1 large litter on the way and a mediam one!Im not completely sure but I am thinking about 9 for one doe and maybe 5 for the other. I have decided I will let them have there litters on there own but please send me your good luck for doe's vibes as I have little to no room for males so it might be time to get a few new cages from the store! 
Didnt weigh Gaia but Georgia is sitting at roughly 42 grams so how many is your guess? 
I will not weigh Gaia as she is a smallish mouse anyway.
Give me your guesses on Georgia!!!!! And Gaia if you like based on pure guess XD


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

In fact heck I need a lot more cages so I will plan how many and what sizes and how much of my $$$$$$ this will be!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

No Georgia is actually 45 grams!
Gaia is 30 (she is small anyway)
Gaia's photoshoot
Blurry IK but it gives you an idea on size


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Georgia's time!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Any guesses?
I still think Georgia has 9-10 (roughly)
But I not think Gaia might have 7.
Sorry im so excited havent had litters for ages!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHHH!!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Baby's weigh 0.5 grams-1.5 grams at birth so im thinking maybe she has what I guessed because she has gained 10 grams


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Georgia looks thinner. Oh I sure hope she didnt stress out and abort them. Oh I really hope not i really need this litter. Gaia looks bigger though so thats a good thing. Georgia still weighs roughly the same so I will just be patient and wait! Im so impatient I will only see them once a day now because I think they are getting stresses  
Everyone hope she didnt abort •fingers crossed•


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

No guesses from me but I know with my lines, they are fairly reliable with gaining 2 grams per baby they have.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmm well we haven't quite got to birth yet but from current weight that is somewhat at least 5 mice but easily 7..
Wow I have no idea but im so excited at school I have told my friends im expecting 2 litters like 10 times and we only got back from holiday today! AHHH im strange


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Doing well! Didn't weigh them today as I didnt want to stress them. I let them come out of there houses when they wanted and they both look even bigger! Tonight I can say 2 days and 3 nights left at least. But tomorrow it will be 2 days and 2 nights.
Yes im very very very excited and I still don't know why I mean I think I just want baby's and well I get to keep at least 2 doe's (if good colours then up to 5)


----------

